# 95990 and 95991 Pump Refill



## codom (Mar 10, 2008)

We are getting denied for CPT's 95990 and 95991. These are refills of implantable pumps for drug delivery. 90 is without an MD and 91 is with an MD administering. Has anyone been reimbursed for these codes?


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 10, 2008)

what place of service are you billing, inpt/outpt/office? Are you billing 62368 adjustment of the pump? We bill these and get paid. Inpt and outpt POS, it is denied.



codom said:


> We are getting denied for CPT's 95990 and 95991. These are refills of implantable pumps for drug delivery. 90 is without an MD and 91 is with an MD administering. Has anyone been reimbursed for these codes?


----------

